# Its a boy !!



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

My wife and I had our first yesterday at 6;25 PM !!
7 lbs 3 oz..Gotta remember to keep him away from the tools..


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

congrats !!! get him up on stilts as soon as he's walking !!! me and my wife had our 1st 9 months ago.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations man!

Now you better go hustle up some work to feed that little dude.:thumbup:


Hey, where's our cigars ?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

He'll be spotting lower screws and sweeping up in no time!


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

congradulations!


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

congrats D rock...drum into his head that education is everything and never ever let him work with you.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i hope you experience as much joy with your little one as i do with mine.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

:thumbup:congaratulations !!


drywall guy158 said:


> congrats !!! get him up on stilts as soon as he's walking !!! me and my wife had our 1st 9 months ago.


----------



## grapita (Sep 27, 2009)

*congratulations*

*Congratulations* , my best wishes to both of you and the new member of the family, iam sure he is going to be the strength and motivation of your life , wish you a future life full of joy and more important , a lot of_* healthhhhh. :thumbup:*_
congratulations, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:​


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Takes a man to make a man ! Congrats DRock !


----------

